# Is there such a thing as Sikaflex Clear or Transparent?



## teemyob

Is there such a thing as Sikaflex Clear or Transparent?

I need to bond some Acrylic Sheet to Wood.

Anyone please?

TM


----------



## gaspode

I don't think Sika produce a clear sealant but here's one that would probably do the same job:

http://www.idealsealants.com/super-fast-polyurethane-clear-adhesive-pu-310ml-siroflex_c2p6.php


----------



## teemyob

Thanks gaspode. I am round the corner from screwfix so will call in today. Trev


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

I've used Stixall MS Polymer sealant with some success and it's waterproof.

There are similar brands. Evostik "sticks like s**t" is one available from Screwfix I think

Steve


----------



## trek

Soudal Fix All

http://www.arco.co.uk/products/4482200

this is what save the day on my ski trip when my the Alde header tank split ( due to pipe work putting tank connections under pressure)

Always keep a tube in the camper !


----------



## Christine600

I have used sikaflex in my bathroom wich was very light blue so quite transparent. I can check the type if you like.


----------



## teemyob

*bathroom*



Christine600 said:


> I have used sikaflex in my bathroom wich was very light blue so quite transparent. I can check the type if you like.


Yes please!

TM


----------



## Christine600

*Re: bathroom*



teemyob said:


> Yes please!


I just checked - sorry to say it was not Sikaflex but something I found at a Biltema store in Sweden last summer.


----------

